# Resources > Professional Associations >  AAM Annual Meeting Blog

## Paul Brewin

Check out this blog for a variety of updated entries surrounding the AAM Annual Meeting 2010 in Los Angeles, CA.

http://aam10.wordpress.com/

----------

